# Leaking drain valve in hot water heater



## MACPLUMB (Jan 21, 2008)

*YES IT DOE'S !*
*WHAT YOU NEED IS A 3/4" SCREW EXTRACTOR THAT HAS REVERSED THREADS YOU TAP THAT INTO THE NIPPLE AND TURN COUNTER CLOCKWISE TO REMOVE NIPPLE :thumbsup:*
*GET A 3/4" PIPE NIPPLE, A THREADED BALL VALVE, AND MALE PIPE X*
*MALE HOSE ADP, WITH A 3/4" BRASS HOSE CAP THAT LETS YOU DRAIN WTR/HTR MUCH EASIER PLUS THE CAP KEEPS WATER FROM LEAKING OUT IF SOMEONE HITS THE VALVE HANDLE BY ACCIDENT :thumbsup:*


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Those nipples can be tough to get out sometines.. Never failed to get 1 out with a pipe wrench


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I recently did almost exactly what macplumb suggested.
An 18" pipe wrench and I got the nipple out.
Mike


----------



## rhelfand (May 15, 2009)

Thank you all so much! I was afraid I was going to break something.


----------



## aromich (Dec 4, 2009)

*Replacing Drain Valve*

I have the same drain valve on my heater and it needs replaced. Where did you buy yours at? I cant seem to find one.


----------



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

aromich, you dont need to purchase a drain valve like that. Just install a 3/4" X 6" nipple, a 3/4" threaded ball valve, a 3/4" male X 5/8" hose adapter and a hose cap. Take this list to any plumbing supply house. They'll have what you need. This setup is MUCH better than the standard drain valves that waterheater manufacturers install on their units. Standard drain valves are notorious for clogging up with calcium making draining the water heater next to impossible. In fact, anytime I install a water heater I remove the drain valve and install the ballvalve setup. Just a little extra that pays off in the end.


----------



## hohadcr (Jul 25, 2009)

i know this an old topic...

i just got mine drained. my plastic drain is similar ,but is one whole piece, tapered edges,not meant to use wrench with.

i connected garden hose to the male end of the plastic drain, then, turn the whole plastic drain with the garden hose counter clockwise , awkward,as i had to keep turning the garden hose with the plastic drain.

voila. water finally came out....


----------

